# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  [String] trouver caractre dans un string

## mariemor64

Je voudrais savoir si un caractre appartient  un string en java mais je ne sais pas comment.
Il doit bien y avoir une mthode dans l'api, mais je ne la trouve pas!

Si qqun pouvait me renseigner...

----------


## guandal

> Je voudrais savoir si un caractre appartient  un string


 voici une methode qui te permet de savoir si un String contient un caractre tu fais le test:


```
tonString.indexOf(caractereChercher)>-1
```

----------


## g_rare

```

```

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/String.html#indexOf(int)

----------


## mariemor64

Merci bien  vous!!!

----------

